# أريد لمحة عن بطارية السيارة الجافة



## دمحا لموش (8 يونيو 2009)

إخواني الأعزاء :
أريد لمحة مفصلة عن البطارية الجافة للسيارة وماهو الفرق بينها وبين البطارية السائلة في السيارة .تركيبها ...ماهي المواد الداخلة في تركيبها .
من هو المسؤول شدة التيار وإرتفاع الفولت فيها .
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## samiabbass (3 فبراير 2012)

*البطارية الجافة و البطارية السائلة مواصفات مختلفة حسب الحاجة 
*


----------



## samiabbass (3 فبراير 2012)

متى سيكون لينا بطاريات كاليابانية


----------



## samiabbass (3 فبراير 2012)

يعمل المركم المستخدم في السيارة على تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربائية في أثناء التفريغ, و تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة كيميائية و خزنها أثناء الشحن. 


*هناك نوعين من البطاريات المستخدمة في السيارة:-*
1- البطاريات السائلة 
2- البطاريات الجافة

*أولا:- البطارية السائلة ( المركم الرصاصي )*
من أكثر أنواع المراكم استخداما في السيارات و سمية بالمركم الرصاصي و ذلك بسبب و جود المادة الفعالة في البطارية و المكونة من الرصاص

*تركيب البطارية السائلة:-*

1*- الغلاف الخارجي:-* يصنع من المطاط المضغوط أو البكالايت, و يقسم من الداخل إلى حجرات لاحتواء الصفائح و تسمى هذه الحجرات بالخلايا. 

2*- الغطاء العلوي:-* يصنع من نفس مادة الغلاف الخارجي, و يعمل على حماية الأجزاء الداخلية للمركم من العوامل الخارجية, و يوجد في الغطاء فتحات بعدد خلايا المركم و ذلك لملئ المركم بالمحلول من خلالها.

3*- الصفائح:-* و هي عبارة عن ألواح على شكل شبكة تحتوي على فراغات تملئ بالمادة الفعالة ( أول أكسيد الرصاص أو الرصاص ) حسب نوع الصفائح, و تقسم الصفائح إلى نوعين رئيسيين.
أ ) الصفائح الموجبة:- تملئ فراغات الألواح الموجبة بمادة أول أكسيد الرصاص و تتميز بلونها البني الغامق.
 ب ) الصفائح السالبة:- تملئ فراغات الألواح السالبة بمادة الرصاص ر, و تمييز بلونها الرمادي, و يزيد عدد الألواح السالبة عن الألواح الموجبة بلوح واحد. 
​​ *ملاحظة:-* كل خلية من خلايا البطارية تحتوي على مجموعة من الصفائح الموجبة و السالبة تفصل بينها ألواح عازلة, و مقدار فولطية كل خلية 2 فولط و المعنى من ذلك أن بطارية 12 فولط تحتوي على 6 خلايا.
​​ 4*- الصفائح أو الألواح العازلة:-* تصنع من مادة عازلة مثل البلاستيك أو المطاط أو الألياف الزجاجية, و تعمل على الفصل بين الألواح الموجبة و الألواح السالبة, و يكون احد سطحي الألواح العازلة ناعم الملمس و يكون من جهة الصفائح السالبة أما السطح الأخر فيكون ذات أخاديد و يكون من جهة الصفائح الموجبة, و تكون الصفائح العازلة مسامية و ذلك لتسمح بمرور المحلول من خلالها و انتقاله من الألواح الموجبة إلى الألواح السالبة. 

5- غم/سم3.مركم الرصاصي:- يتكون المحلول من حمض الكبريتيك المخفف, و يضاف المحلول إلى المركم بحيث يغطي جميع الألواح, و يراعى في المحلول كثافته حيث يجب أن تكون بمعدل 1.25 غم/سم3. 



​​ 

​​ يبين الشكل التركيب الداخلي للبطارية السائلة ( المركم الرصاصي )​ ​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ *آلية عمل المركم:- *
​​ تتلخص آلية عمل المركم الرصاصي بالتفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث أثناء عمليتي الشحن و التفريغ للمركم, و يمكن توضيح آلية العمل بالتطرق لكل مرحلة على حدا.

*مرحلة التفريغ:-* و تتلخص هذه المرحلة بعملية تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربائية و ذلك عند توصيل حمل كهربائي مع البطارية حيث يستهلك جزء من الطاقة الكهربائية المخزنة في البطارية.
نتيجة التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث داخل البطارية تنفصل كبريت SO4 عن الهيدروجين *H2* و تتحد مع الرصاص *Pb* على كلى الصفيحتين الموجبة و السالبة مكونة كبريتات الرصاص *PbSO4**, **وتتحد ذرة الأكسجين* *O2* *مع الهيدروجين مكونة الماء* *H2O*
​​ في نهاية مرحلة التفريغ يصبح المحلول عبارة عن الماء *H2O* و الصفائح الموجبة و السالبة مكونة من كبريتات الرصاص *PbSO4*

*المعادلة الكيميائية أثناء مرحلة التفريغ*

*PbO2 + Pb + 2H2SO4 _______________ PbSO4 + PbSO4 + 2H2O*​ ​ ​​ ​ ​ *مرحلة الشحن:- *وتتلخص هذه المرحلة بإعادة تحويا الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة كيميائية و تخزينها داخل البطارية, و تتم مرحلة الشحن بتوصيل البطارية مع مصدر للتيار المستمر مثل المولد أو جهاز الشحن, التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث في هذه المرحلة معاكسة للتفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث أثناء التفريغ

*المعادلة الكيميائية أثناء مرحلة الشحن *

*PbSO4 + PbSO4 + 2H2O ___________________ PbO2 + Pb + 2H2SO4*​ ​ ​ *ما المقصود بسعة المركم و جودة المركم:-*
عندما تذهب لشراء بطارية السيارة فيقول لك البائع يوجد لدينا بطارية 65 أمبير.ساعة أو 45 أمبير. الساعة فما المقصود بهذا.
هذا ما يقصد به سعة المركم و يمكن توضيحها بما يلي

تعرف سعة المركم:- بأنها مقدار ما يعطيه المركم من أمبير ساعة قبل انخفاض فولطية كل خلية إلى 1.8 فولط, و بمعنى أخر انه إذا استخدمنا بطارية سعتها 60 أمبير. ساعة ووصل معها حمل كهربائي يسحب منها تيار مقداره 6 أمبير فتستطيع البطارية تزويد الحمل الكهربائي بهذا التيار لمدة 10 ساعات.

*العوامل التي تؤثر في سعة المركم:-*
1- مساحة سطح الألواح الموجبة و السالبة
2- سمك المادة الفعالة على الصفائح
3- حجم و كثافة محلول البطارية
4- درجة حرارة المحلول 
5- مسامية المادة الفعالة و الصفائح العازلة
6- معدل تيار التفريغ


أما جودة المركم فالمقصود بها كفاءة المركم و تعرف بأنها النسبة بين سعة المركم أثناء التفريغ و سعة المركم أثناء الشحن


*ثانيا:- المراكم الجافة ( المراكم القلوي )*

هناك نوعين من هذه المراكم حسب نوعية المادة الفعالة المكونة للصفائح الموجبة و السالبة
1- مركم نيكل – حديد
2- مركم نيكل _ كاديوم
تصنع الألواح الموجبة من الصلب الناعم غير قابل للصدأ و المكون من أكسيد النيكل, أما الصفائح السالبة فتصنع من الحديد أو الكاديوم, تحتوي البطارية الجافة على محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ولكن لا يدخل هذا المحلول في التفاعل بل يستخدم كناقل لشحنا الكهربائية.


----------



## safa bashagha (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن تفريغ بطاريات جديدة من الحامض واعتبارها بطاريات جافة يمكن استخدامها في اي وقت نشاء حتى لو بعد عشر سنوات وتكون جاهزة للاستخدام عند اعادة املائها بالحامض 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## safa bashagha (10 مايو 2012)

لدي استسفار حول البطاريات الحامضية كالاتي
استلمنا بطاريات جديدة مملوئة بالحامض تم تفريغها من الحامض هل يمكن اعتبارها بطاريات جافة احتياطية يمكن استخدامها في اي وقت نشاء حتى لو بعد عدة سنوات وتكون جاهزة للاستخدام عند اعادة املائها بالحامض مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فساتين السهرة (12 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا على الشرح


----------



## safa bashagha (16 مايو 2012)

حيث عندما فرغناها من الحامض قمنا بغسلها بالماء المقطر ولكن لم تصل درجة الجفاف الكلية وكذلك بقاء جزء من الفولتية على اقطابها بالرغم من اعادة المحاولة التجفيف ثلاث مرات 0 راجين بيان مدى تاثير الحامض على الواح البطاريات بعد تفريغها وعدم وصول البطاريات الى الجفاف الكلي وبقاء قسم من الفولتية على اقطاب البطاريات وكذلك كفاءتها بعد الخزن


----------



## ابومعاد سرتي (22 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أولا : تحديد نوع البطارية:

هناك نوعان اساسيان من البطاريات الجافه و السائلة

البطاريات الجافه مميزاتها انها لا تحتاج الى صيانه و لا مراقبة لمستوى الماء بها و لا يخرج الحامض منها عند زيادة مستوى شحن الدينامو لخلل به , كما أنها تسرب الشحنة بشكل اقل كثيرا عند توقف السيارة لمدد زمنيه اطول بكثير من البطاريات السائلة .

يعيبها ارتفاع سعرها عن السائلة و عدم التمكن من اجراء أي عملية صيانه لها بتغيير الحامض مثلا أو زيادة الماء و ذلك طول عمرها , لكن العيب الأخير لا يعتبر عيبا في الواقع طالما كان نظام الشحن ( الدينامو + منظم الشحن يعمل بصورة طبيعية .

و طبعا مميزات الجافة هي عيوب السائلة و عيوبها هي مميزات السائلة .

ثانيا : تحديد ماركة البطارية

 المحددان الأساسيان للاختيار ماركة معينه هما : تاريخ الإنتاج و مدة ضمان البطارية

فكلما كان تاريخ الإنتاج حديثا كانت البطارية احسن و أطول عمرا و البطاريات لها تاريخ انتهاء صلاحيه كثيرا ما يخفيه التجار .

و كلما زادت مدة الضمان كان ذلك دليلا على ثقة الشركة بمنتجها


----------

